# How can I transfer movies to my Tivo?



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

How can I transfer movies to my Tivo that is with out buying the Tivo Desktop upgrade. I really hate to pop $25 on it when it's only good for one computer. I am planning on upgrading that PC sooner or later and do not want to have to buy it again. 

I have tried Gallion and turned on Go Back but it does not show up on my Tivo?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If you decide to spend the money you can transfer a Plus license to your new computer when you upgrade, just keep a copy of the email with the activation code in a safe place.

You might want to look into pyTivo as an alternative to Galleon. It's pretty easy to set up and works well.


----------



## noseph (Oct 13, 2003)

I will second pyTivo. If you are a Windows user I would suggest that you take the time to install one of the compressed packages from wmcbrine or wgw. The Windows Installer version is somewhat out of date and will need some of it's components updated manually. You can find all you need here http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki.

You do not need to purchase TiVo Desktop Plus to transfer movies from your PC to TiVo. The free TiVo Desktop does that as long as the movies are mpg. There are many issues with TiVo Desktop/TiVo Desktop Plus that seem to take an inordinate amount of time to be resolved. The pyTivo community is lighting quick in comparison.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

noseph said:


> I will second pyTivo. If you are a Windows user I would suggest that you take the time to install one of the compressed packages from wmcbrine or wgw. The Windows Installer version is somewhat out of date and will need some of it's components updated manually. You can find all you need here http://pytivo.armooo.net/wiki.
> 
> You do not need to purchase TiVo Desktop Plus to transfer movies from your PC to TiVo. The free TiVo Desktop does that as long as the movies are mpg. There are many issues with TiVo Desktop/TiVo Desktop Plus that seem to take an inordinate amount of time to be resolved. The pyTivo community is lighting quick in comparison.


I will give Pytivo a shot.

Will pytivo work on an unhacked Tivo-HD?
Can I run PyTivo and Tivo Desktop on the same computer?

About Tivo desktop, you said the free version transfers movies to the Tivo as long as they are mpeg. The show I want to transfer is an mpeg and I see no way to transfer it to the Tivo.


----------



## ray08 (Jan 11, 2006)

Qwertinsky said:


> I will give Pytivo a shot.
> 
> Will pytivo work on an unhacked Tivo-HD?
> Can I run PyTivo and Tivo Desktop on the same computer?
> ...


Place the .mpg file in the tivo folder that is created by the TTG program, then go to the Tivo box and select your PC in the NPL. Select the PC and find the mpg file. It can be selected to transfer from there. Transfers are NOT intiated from TTG when uploading.


----------



## Qwertinsky (Oct 24, 2006)

ray08 said:


> Place the .mpg file in the tivo folder that is created by the TTG program, then go to the Tivo box and select your PC in the NPL. Select the PC and find the mpg file. It can be selected to transfer from there. Transfers are NOT intiated from TTG when uploading.


I must have something wrong here because I can not see the movies in my TTG folder from my Tivo.

I can only see the "Mediaservers Music" and "Mediaservers Pictures" folders from the Tivo.

You know something must have recently changed because I remember when my "mediaserver" showed up with a little computer icon in the Tivo menu, it's not there anymore...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qwertinsky said:


> I must have something wrong here because I can not see the movies in my TTG folder from my Tivo.


Do you have any firewall software that could be blocking your TiVo from seeing TiVo Desktop?

Also, the MPEG-2 files have to be in a specific format to be able to transfer them using the free version of TiVo Desktop:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ansferring_Video_from_a_PC_to_a_TiVo_DVR.html

Galleon's GoBack feature is the same way, it will only work with .TiVo and regular MPEG-2 files. pyTiVo will transfer anything ffmpeg can handle, which is a lot.


----------

